# anyone vending dart frogs in Memphis?



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Is anyone vending dart frogs at the repticon in Memphis on April 30-May 1?


----------



## Bfrog (May 5, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing.... saw some there one year but not recently. Doesn't seem like there are many of us in Memphis

Boyd


----------

